# Minolta DYNAX 8000i



## 3DMaxler (21. Januar 2003)

für etwa 400 mücken

eure meinung (möchte fotografenausbildung anstreben)

thx


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

400?!

hier eine ebay versteigerung, sofortkauf preis 195.

meine gedanken:
wenn du 400 ausgeben möchtest, lass die finger von minolta,
geh auf die suche nach einer nikon f90, sollte man wenn
man gut sucht für 400 finden.
minolta ist immer so eine sache, sollen ziemlich
schnell kaputt gehen, vorzugsweise der auslöser.

wie gesagt, wenn du 400€ ausgeben möchtes, guck
nach einer nikon f90, die wirst du immer wieder
los, auch für "viel" geld, aber ich denke du
wirst sie dauerhaft nutzen und nicht wieder
hergeben. damit wärest du auch als angehender
fotograf gut beraten, und immer lieber nikon,
minolta und den andren kram kann man eigentlich vergessen,
zumindet bei dem kleinformat kameras

ich werde mir wohl eine f90 kaufen, mal sehn
wann ich geld finde.


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Januar 2003)

joar hallo...

jo also bei ebay bin ich vorsichtig weil da würde ich mir keine kaufen!
die kamera würde ich von einem fotografen bekommen und noch chipkarten dazu batterie etc. und das die schnell kaputt gehen... naja ich könnte die noch auf 350 runterhandeln.. meinst echt das die so schlecht sind? naja ich schau mir erstmal die nikon an!
aber ebay ist mir echt zu unsicher!

thx


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

ich kann nur sagen was ich von einem befreundetem
fotografen gehört habe. habe ihn gefragt, was in
meinem fall gut wäre, habe ihn auch nach minolta
gefragt, und er sagte, ist zwar recht gut,
aber sie gehen zu schnell kaputt.

will mir jetzt auch bald eine kleine
ausrüstung zulegen und er meinte,
wenn dann, nikon oder vielleicht auch canon.


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Januar 2003)

jo also ich hab sie gekauft für 350 euro.
3jahre gebraucht aber in topzustand und wurde selten benutzt! mit nem zoomobjektiv und einem 35-105 objekt dazu eine geile tasche und paar filmchen. also ich werde in naher zukunft die gallerie voll spammen!  

thx


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Januar 2003)

na ja, ich hätte es nicht gemacht, aber ist deine
entscheidung. wie gesagt, habe eher schlechtes über
minolta gehört. ich möchte nicht das risiko eingehen,
und 350€ ausgeben obwohl ich weiss, das minolta
einen nicht so guten ruf hat. vorallem was halt die 
qualität angeht.

nikon, sonnst nichts! zumindest bei mir  
lighbox soll sich mal blicken lassen,
er soll mal ein bischen aufklärung schaffen
und sagen, ob deine entscheidung richtig war.
ich denke ein fotograf wie er kann es besser
einschätzen.

und es ist klar das er dir minolta gut geredet
hat, schliesslich wollte er das ding los werden


----------



## Vitalis (22. Januar 2003)

> nikon, sonnst nichts!


Das alles ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage, nicht wahr?  Nur weil man gehört hat, daß irgendwas nicht gut sein soll, weiß man noch lange nicht was wirklich Sache ist.


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Das alles ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage, nicht wahr?  Nur weil man gehört hat, daß irgendwas nicht gut sein soll, weiß man noch lange nicht was wirklich Sache ist.  *



genau das hat er auch gesagt! naja und er hat ahnung das kannste mir "glauben"!


----------



## Jan Seifert (23. Januar 2003)

"mein" fotograf hat auch ahnung, dass kannst du mir
auch glauben. jeden den ich bisher gefragt habe,
sagte mir minolta ist nicht gut.

und ich dnke das leute die aufträge von universal 
haben, können einschätzen ob die oder die marke gut ist.

minolta ist nunmal nicht gut. punkt aus.

du darfst nicht vergessen, er wollte das ding los werden,
und der preis ist viel zu hoch, wenn man es mit ebay vergleicht.

aber egal, du hast sie gekaufst und bist glücklich,
viel spass damit.

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *lighbox soll sich mal blicken lassen,
> er soll mal ein bischen aufklärung schaffen*



Heya,

ich werd mich doch nicht in den Glaubenskrieg einmischen, als überzeugter Pazifist. 

Dass mir Nikon sehr am Herzen liegt ist bekannt. Dass der Wiederverkaufswert bei Nikon bekanntermassen sehr hoch ist dürfte auch bekannt sein. Und über die Qualität brauchen wir wohl hier nicht zu lamentieren.

Er hat Minolta, findet Minolta gut. Ok. Du stehst damit nicht am Abgrund zur Hölle. Mach einfach gute Bilder, hab Spaß dabei und freu dich. Wenn du dann mal nen großen Abzug machst und denkst, das könnte aber ein wenig Schärfer sein, dann wird ein gedankenblitz durch dein Lockenköpfchen zucken und dir den Namen "Nikon" ins Gedächtnis rufen. Bis dahin wünsch ich ausgelassene Fotosessions und gutes Licht. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Januar 2003)




----------

